
Daring you to gamify your life! - nazaris
http://getwhatnow.com/
======
nimat9
I have a challenge suggestion, where can I send it in?

~~~
nazaris
You could either suggest challenges in the app or send them to me directly:
soroush@getwhatnow.com

